# Looking to buy my first casting rod



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

There is a tremendous amount of information on this forum and I value everyone's input. I have traditionally surf fished with spinning reels and am ready for a change. What would you recommend for a first casting rod and reel combo? I have been looking at the Breakaway LDX and perhaps a Penn 525mag or a 535. I am open for all suggestions so please let me know your thoughts. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

What species are you going to target?

The weight you are going to cast means everything when deciding on a rod.

I've heard a lot of good things about the rod you mention, but I think it is rated for around 3-5 ozs. (someone correct me if I am wrong). The 525 loaded with 17 lb. line will handle most anything but big biters or Bermuda-bound rays, and is a much better casting reel than a 535 would be. The 525 can also be used with ease on a 10' conventional or a 13' heaver. Let us have a few more details and you will get some great advice.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Can't go wrong with the 525 mag. After your crap in your pants at how far you can cast just remember to slow it down with your thumb.  
I've got mine on an 11' Tsunami. But best bet is to try out different types until you find the one you like. i have never tried a breakway so maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the timely responses.

I do a lot of landbased shark fishing where I am kayaking baits out on 6/0ws, a 9/0, and 14/0s, so I am looking for a fun rod to fish and catch fresh bait while I am waiting. I figure that I would spool the reel with 15lb mono and would be throwing ~4oz. I would target anything and everything from Jacks to redfish (not for bait) to whatever else happens by the end of my line. Hope this helps for a rod recommendation. I truly think that the 525Mag is what I am going to go with

Thanks again for the info.

Judson


----------



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

Follow up question- 
Is there any reason for me to upgrade to the ceramic rocket bearings or to worry about using any of the rocketfuel oils or greases? 

Thanks


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

No need for ceramics in the 525 and the reel should come with a bottle of red rocket fuel (sometimes labled Penn Formula )


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*jcw*

I think you are on the right track. I have the LDX rod and will use either a Penn 525 or Abu blue yonder with it. I consider it to be a lite heaver. It will handle 4oz and small bait quite well, I wouldn't go over 5oz and bait. It loads easy, is fun to cast, and should fit the bill for what you described.

It will also cast metal a long way, I use it for that while soaking 8 & bait with my heavy heavers.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Combo*

I have only heard about the Breakaway rods , but I have only heard good things. Same with the 525 Mag. It will be my next reel purchase and from what I hear, You don't ahve to thumb it. I use a Squidder and a Surfmaster now...both older reels and they serve me well...but am wanting to upgrade , probably at the end of year sales since I have stuff to use now.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

cockroachjr. said:


> Can't go wrong with the 525 mag. After your crap in your pants at how far you can cast just remember to slow it down with your thumb.
> 
> Didn't mean to confuse you..no need to thumb it until you hit the water is what I was saying .. sometimes I forget that I don't have a spinning rod in my hand and cast and then aww crap.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you dont have a problem using a conventional reel...

i have a shimano trinidad TN30 it holds 375 yards of 30lb and is really smooth and casts reallllllllllly far with a 3-6oz weight (i fish it mostly with a 4-5oz sinker and paired with a good rod will easily nail 100yards..also it has an adjustable spool tensioner and an adjustable clicker and the clicker is pretty loud

it was $420 + tax and well worth the price

ive had it for about 3 years and it hasnt been oiled/greased once and it is still like brand new (i use it 4-5 days a week for the 3 years ive had it)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Breakaway LDX combined with a abu 6500 (mag elite, blue yonder, rocket) would make a sweet combo for slinging 3 to 5 oz payloads a long way. The rod really surprised me with it's combination of lightweight and power. The HDX is going to prove to be a great rod for sling 6 to 8ounces as well.

A whole lot of rod for the money.

Tommy


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is something to consider when looking for a rod.
Where and what kind of surf will you be dealing with? If you have a rod that maxes out at 5oz then if you can't hold bottom with 5&bait or even 6 or 8 then its useless that given day.
The 525 and LDX will handle the fish your targeting but your bait has to stay in the water to catch um.
I would go with a rod rated at 10oz or better.
IMHO
Now, if your gonna be slinging Heavy metal and jigs then It's an Excellent choice.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Try an Okuma Solaris with the 525 or Abu 6500 series ,a Blue Yonder or 6500 C4 with a mag conversion and remove the line level and install a conversion bar makes a sweet reel.I have both the Blue Yonder and a modified C4. The 525 is also a sweet reel. The Solaris is a great starter rod. I would start with a 12 footer.


----------

